# Enclosure size for a juvenile Tegu



## EnjoysWine (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I'm new here. Just trying to gather information, as I'm designing an enclosure for a Tegu. I don't currently have a Tegu, but we plan on getting a hatchling this year from a local breeder. In the past I've had an Iguana, Chameleon, and Bearded Dragon.

I'm planning an enclosure that will fit the Tegu when full grown, and will be 8' by 3.5', with a height of 4'. It will likely have a raised platform for basking. 

My question of the day is: Would you recommend using a smaller enclosure for a very young Tegu? From what I've read, they grow very fast so it seems to make sense to just start with the full size enclosure rather than changing enclosures after a few months as they grow. Are there any downsides to keeping a small Tegu in a large enclosure?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 17, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new here. Just trying to gather information, as I'm designing an enclosure for a Tegu. I don't currently have a Tegu, but we plan on getting a hatchling this year from a local breeder. In the past I've had an Iguana, Chameleon, and Bearded Dragon.
> 
> I'm planning an enclosure that will fit the Tegu when full grown, and will be 8' by 3.5', with a height of 4'. It will likely have a raised platform for basking.
> ...


Hi and welcome. Your question has come up off andon in the past. I'm of the opinion that with much to be afraid of, a partition at 4' with a hide, etc., will provide security and cinfidence for a few months, after which you can remove the partition. However, my opinion is based on what I know from general herp husbandy I've done. My tegus arrived as sub-adults, so I have no direct firsthand experience with hatchlings.

You might consider an enclosure height of 3' and a depth of 4'.


----------



## Gary (Feb 18, 2018)

Walter’s idea to partition is a great one if you think the space might be too much for your little guy. I found that mine was quite curious/adventurous and wasn’t really skittish at all. As a result I put him straight in the full-size enclosure. He loves exploring around and has never tried to dig out or escape. So I guess it depends on the tegu. A scared tegu will do much better with a more confined and familiar space and good hides. Mine on the other hand took full advantage of the space right away!


----------



## EnjoysWine (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for your input. It sounds like it depends on how skittish the animal is; that makes sense. I will see how he handles the space and perhaps add a divider if it seems necessary.

As for your suggestion about the size Walter1, my plan is to use the extra enclosure height to add a second level inside the enclosure. The bottom "ground" level would contain the bedding and perhaps multiple hides. The upper level would contain the basking area. I guess that's a little unconventional, but I'd like to maximize the floor space that the Tegu has. I will likely have lamps on both levels for lighting and heat.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 19, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Thanks for your input. It sounds like it depends on how skittish the animal is; that makes sense. I will see how he handles the space and perhaps add a divider if it seems necessary.
> 
> As for your suggestion about the size Walter1, my plan is to use the extra enclosure height to add a second level inside the enclosure. The bottom "ground" level would contain the bedding and perhaps multiple hides. The upper level would contain the basking area. I guess that's a little unconventional, but I'd like to maximize the floor space that the Tegu has. I will likely have lamps on both levels for lighting and heat.


That sounds creative and could be a source of habitat enrichment.


----------

